# House on small acreage with pics



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

House on small acreage!

Beautiful setting! beautiful area!

Much of the open land was once in gardens, and a fair sized vineyard.
Now in grass it could be returned to garden or used as a mini farm.

At present there is small started garden, compost piles, 4 young fruit trees, and
bearing grape vines.

Charming older house has hardwood or tile floors, new kitchen cabinets plus
laminate flooring in kitchen.























Open floor plan of kitchen dining and living room offer an expansive 16x32 feet of floor space.
Triple windows in the living room with light colored walls offer a welcoming atmosphere.


The fireplace on the west wall offers promise of cheerful warmth for this fall/winter.










Two bedrooms, one with full closet, full bath between bedrooms off hall wide
enough for wheel chair.










Step down to long mudroom or could be a spare bedroom, office or ? 1/2 bath
at end of this room.

Large heated laundry room at end of patio.

A long screened in porch graces the front of the house.









All electric house with high speed Internet available.
New water heater, new A/C. appliances 1 year old

Lockable dry metal tool shed now has a new coat of paint ,









old barn with treasures of all kinds that stay with place.





















Land is about 1/2 in woods 4.13 acres all told.

























This could also be a beautiful house site.

Amenities avail! Hunting , fishing , boating at lake Pomme de Terre (as close as 15 minutes away).
Stockton lake 30 minutes or so, Truman Lake within an hour. Table Rock 100 miles

Columbia 145 miles KC 120 miles Springfield 47 miles Branson 90 miles

Humansville offers a medical clinic,chiropractor, nursing homes, groceries, banks, hardware store, Dollar store,
library, fire station, schools, newspaper, national rodeo, excellent eating places that offer wonderful camaraderie,
gas station,etc. a large variety of Amish stores and trades. There is a big feed store and cattle auction barn within 5 miles.
Weekly swap held at the town square. Scrap metal buying yard 3 miles from town.
A very complete small town.
OATS bus goes by house.
More shopping plus University at Bolivar-17 miles away , with the Queen City, Springfield, having most everything .

This little property offers the best of both worlds, quiet and seclude yet easy access to
Well and septic system.
Property taxes under $300.

House has 20 inches of insulation in the attic, plus insulation in the walls.
Electric rates are reasonable .

$45000 no land contracts or owner financing


----------



## Darstcreek (Apr 28, 2012)

is this a converted trailor house ? thanks Allen


----------



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

Can't speak for Waiting Falcon, but I did see pictures posted earlier. From what I can tell, it is an actual farm house. Because, if it was a conversion, it would have to be the most sophisticated job I have ever seen 

I was looking to purchase a property not too far from this one (actually, fairly similar to this one), but was a bank short sale. Apparently an offer came in the day I had the inspector scheduled to take a look at it. I wasn't going to get in a bidding war on a place I hadn't seen or at least inspected, so I just said I'd wait to see if it actually closed (more deals seem to fall through at the last minute lately).

The general area is pretty nice and I LOVE the idea that there are a lot of Amish nearby and the people have been super friendly!

I don't know how long posts remain available, but you may be able to search to see if the previous post about this place is still available. There are additional photos there. From what I could tell, it was a nice, sturdy place with enough land to do some serious gardening.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

A genuine farm house , nothing to do with conversion!!
All wood frame, mostly oak I think, set on a foundation of 8" inch concrete

I am sorry about the pictures some blurry or over sized. I am not good with
camera or computer when it comes to pictures.


----------

